# [portage] make.conf par package

## Poussin

Hello,

Utilisant un tmpfs pour /var/tmp/portage/, et n'ayant pas une quantité folle de RAM, certains paquets comme www-client/chromium ne disposent pas assez d'espace pour compiler. A chaque fois, je umount donc le tmpfs afin de pouvoir compiler le bidule. Etant paresseux, je voudrais configurer "un truc" pour ne plus être emmerdé. Je me tourne donc vers package.env qui devrait permettre de définir de la config par package:

```

package.env        

        Per-package environment variable settings. Entries  refer

        to   environment   files   that   are   placed   in   the

        /etc/portage/env/ directory and have the same  format  as

        make.conf(5).

        Format:

        - comment lines begin with # (no inline comments)

        - one DEPEND atom per line followed by name(s) of environment file(s)

        Example:

        # use environment variables from /etc/portage/env/glibc.conf for the glibc package

        sys-libs/glibc glibc.conf

```

Tout fier, je crée donc un fichier /etc/portage/package.env :

```

$ cat /etc/portage/package.env 

www-client/chromium notmpfs.conf

```

et /etc/portage/env/notmpfs.conf au meme format qu'un make.conf habituel: 

```

 $ cat /etc/portage/env/notmpfs.conf 

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/root/tmp/"

```

Seulement voilà, il n'a pas l'air d'être pris en compte. On m'aurait menti? Où me suis-je planté?

```

$ emerge --info chromium | grep PORTAGE_TMPDIR

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

```

Une idée?

A votre bon coeur messieurs, dames.

edit: Pour info, j'utilise portage-2.2

----------

## ghoti

Salut !

A première vue --info ne rend compte que de l'environnement de base, sans tenir compte de package.env  

Sinon, je confirme que la technique fonctionne mais il faut que le répertoire cible existe au préalable et soit accessible en écriture.

(ton "/root/tmp/" me fait un peu peur ... )

----------

## Poussin

Bah, /root/ existe ^^, j'ai créé /root/tmp/, et a priori, c'est tjs root qui installe un paquet. Par contre, c'est vrai qu'un solution moins dégueu, serait de changer le PORTAGE_TMPDIR globalement en /tmp/ qui est aussi un tmpfs, et de laisser /var/tmp/ pour les gros paquets, en ne le configurant pas en tmpfs.

----------

